# Bon Ami



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I just saw this product mentioned in another thread, which reminded me I just bought some to try. Anyone use this? What is it good for? I bought it because it was a cheap environmentally friendly comet kind of thing.

eta: I just found their site http://www.bonami.com/uses/intro.html. It looks like you could clean your deck with it too.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I love it. We have hard well water and it keeps my bathroom fixtures clean and beautiful without scouring them.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I love it for mirrors, windows, fixtures, and lots of other things.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

This sounds like a great product. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

I use it for cleaning windows,it is good stuff.


----------

